# 6x6 Cedar post rot



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Structurally the lap joint would not be as strong as replacing the post. I don't know if it would even be structurally sound. How long would these lap joints need to be, 24", 36", 48" to be strong enough to hold the weight and supply the lateral support ? How accurrately could you cut a lap joint, in place, in a 6x6" post? These would need to be mated tightly to even begin to achieve the support needed.
I would definitely cut off the ones that show no sign of rot and use the standoffs.
Ron


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

A lap joint is definitely the prescribed fix in your situation. I prevents the joint from knuckling and bending. I would think that 12" with 4, 5/8 carriage bolts would be sufficient. The cutting needs to be accurate. Mark it all out with a framing square and take your time. Make sure the saw blade is square to the foot. A skilsaw can easily kickback in this situation so make sure you have a good hold on it. Finish the cuts with a handsaw and don't overcut. I would recommend firming up a couple good bases with cribbing and jacking on both sides of the post to take the pressure off the post. Brace where it is necessary. You will then be able to excavate for the new piers and place the new lapped pieces on without any obstructions. Standoffs will work great. Going ahead and replacing the rest might not be a bad idea either being that you have had failure already.


----------

